# ga16de



## s3v3rth3stars (Mar 13, 2003)

why does no one spend the time and money to soup up a ga16de? im 18 and dotn have the money for anew car or engine, but little by little i want to upgrade my ga16, why would that be a bad idea, should i just save up and buy a se-r?


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

People will tell you to buy an SE-R. Or do the GA-SR swap. I am 17 and don't have cash flow out my ass. Definately not enough for another car. So I too am making the GA16 work for me. My best friends dad owns a very reputable machine shop around here, so I get cheap stuff. I will be machining the GA, don't know any specs, haven't researched enough yet to give any guesstimates of what I'll be getting. I know me and bigmke will be doing our GA all motor more than likely. I'm sure there are plenty of guys that tried the GA but aren't happy. I'm not saying I will be happy, but I don't need a 13 second car. I'm not a hardcore street racer, so there's no point. But if I get some type of car that is decent competition, I'll race him. I just want a decently quick good looking car without throwing out wads of money. So I'm a person to look to to tell you to do your GA. Good luck.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

you can do the basic: intake and exhaust, header even too. i have the ga16 and that's what i've got done so far. you could also advance the timing. do suspension and brake upgrades, that sort of stuff can be kept on the car if you ever swap in the sr20.


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

I think you the ECU can be upgraded. That will give some HP.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

yeah...everyones gonna tell you to get an se-r or do a sr20 swap....more or less cause you will be let down by the outcome. im going to go head and fix up my ga16 so i can see what a little bit of nissan power is like....then build a all motor sr20....and and do a sr20det gti-r swap. its really all about the money or the amount of heart you have. cause ive let bills pile up so i could get dumb stuff for my car... go for whatever you feel is best for you now....try not to worry about the future too much cause once you make your decision the future will be there and your stuck thinking about later again....... what the fuck did i just say!?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Turbo it!!! 200whp will make any non-turbo SE-R cry.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

why mod the GA16 you say?? i have one place to show you "why" modding the GA is worth it......

NissanPerformanceMag.com ...Project 200SX 1.6T, enough said.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

I would definately go turbo...BUT I'm not one to spend a lump of cash at once. Especially $2600. That's a damn good price too Blu...in your sig. I would die for turbo. But I'll see what NA can do first.


----------



## s3v3rth3stars (Mar 13, 2003)

i mean i know im not gonna be out there racing all fast n furiously, but i want a car with some pull to it. i mean what guy dosent like to be thrown back into his seat by torque? im only 18 and my job sucks. this is my first car and ever since ive gotten on these forums ive started upgrading my interior and even added a blitz air filter.. i dont have the metal tube cuz its expensive, but i do want to make this car as fast as it can be. turbo is out of my league for now, i might be putting in hs headers and a magnaflow muffler, i dont see why ppl hate on ga16de's.. mine is 11 years old and can still haul some ass.


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

yah i see what u guys are saying' im 17 and' i dont think i can afford anything to adv. my speed' and shht' but' i hava 4dr b13 ga16. not much i can do to it but i dont anymoney to get a new rride' so i try to do sum minor mods' but' its gettin there' haha' its not all that fast' but whats FAst w/out lookz.... and there is 2 other sentras in my town but one is this lowrider style and im not to found of that groove'... it is hard' kkause it aint like the civic parts. those are cheap' a full kit is 300-400 and its about 300 for just 1 part for sentra'z .... haha why dont you guys post sum pikx of ur ga'z


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

thats why we have a "Members Rides" thread.


----------



## eugenefl (Apr 3, 2003)

s3v3rth3stars said:


> *why does no one spend the time and money to soup up a ga16de? im 18 and dotn have the money for anew car or engine, but little by little i want to upgrade my ga16, why would that be a bad idea, should i just save up and buy a se-r? *


Someone has spent the time and money. Sport Compact Car and Mike Saiki. http://www.sentra.net/project/images/scc-09-01/partiv8.jpg Project Sweet 16. Read the specs of all their work. This is a COMPLETE NA motor making ONLY 118WHP. Here's the link to the entire project. 

http://www.sentra.net/project/index.php

I'm not quite sure what you are looking to accomplish, but N/A modding the GA is pretty fruitless. You will lose your arm, leg, and eventually your mind trying to make that thing go fast. No, I'm not flaming you nor am I putting down N/A GA hopefuls. I am speaking from experience because I too am a GA owner. IF I could sell all the mods back and get retail price for them, I'd do it in a heartbeat and go for the SR or DET swap. 

I can't understand how anyone would want to N/A mod their GA after reading an article like this. Sure, I commend SCC for doing it, but I hope they have bigger plans ( ie turbo/N2O).


----------



## s3v3rth3stars (Mar 13, 2003)

my ga16 is pretty quick thats the thing... i just need to make the throttle respond better and add more acceleration. ill be happy with 140 hp in that car, cuz its light. i could use some more torque though.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

if your lookin for 140hp in a GA then you might as well be boosting at 6psi with the turbo kit and get 162whp.


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

i like the ga motor...some porting/polishing of the intake manifold will do a lot of good. you can do it yourself with a dremmel/something of the same type or a die grinder and a couple of carbide bits. if you're gonna swap motors later on, i would just buy the pacesetter header, cheaper and almost as good. just get an exhaust from a muffler shop and see if anyone around your town can fab an intake pipe. do cheap mods yourself instead of paying out the ass for ones. making things is always cheaper. timing, tps voltage, and little shit like that is the key to a fast AND well running car. don't do what i did. i blew up my ga cause i didn't take care of it, 2g's later i've got an sr. it also helps that i'm a mechanic....but anyways.


----------



## s3v3rth3stars (Mar 13, 2003)

i have some question.. im relatively new to imports, whats an ecu and how do i advance my timing? what does advanced timing do?


----------



## eugenefl (Apr 3, 2003)

s3v3rth3stars said:


> *i have some question.. im relatively new to imports, whats an ecu and how do i advance my timing? what does advanced timing do? *


This link answers your questions and then some. -> 

http://www.sentra.net/tech/garage/engine.php?

Sport Compact Car Magazine has a 1.6 project car you can read about as well. 

http://www.sentra.net/project/index.php

Then, if you're interested in a GA16DE turbo, check out:

www.nissanperformancemag.com an look at Michael Young's 200SX


----------



## s3v3rth3stars (Mar 13, 2003)

thanks guys you all are encourageing me to stick with my ga16de. i mean alot of civics out ther only have 16valves and they are pretty quick, why cant a nissan do the same?


----------



## s3v3rth3stars (Mar 13, 2003)

in kojima's garage i found an article that says the ga16de is an extremely good engine, when modded right only the sr20 is more powerful among small engines!! hell yes!

http://www.sentra.net/tech/garage/engine.php?


----------

